# Kidding List, what else do I need?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got 
3 mL syringes w/ 20 gauge needle
3 cc syringes w/ 22 gauge needles
iodine
navel dipping cups
baby wipes
puppy wee pads
b complex injectable
pritchard teats
towels(old and clean) I have 3 medium sized ones.
tooth floss
Karo Syrup
garbage bag(new)
raspberry leaves(new)
scissors(new)

and I'll be getting
latex gloves
paper towels
blankets and
sweatshirts soon at the store.


Does it look like I'm missing anything?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good list to me. I usually throw a book in there for me to read a comfy lawn chair to sit in if you have someone to site with a deck of cards or some card games such as uno or skipbo to pass time. Snack for you and mom. I usually throw something in that is non parishable or something like crackers cuz the goat always wants some too. 
Big plastic garbage bags to throw wet towels in. Plastic sacks to wrap up the afterbirth and i hate to say it but any dead kids. I also throw a watch in there to time contractions, or my cell phone that way i have something to keep track of time and call for help if needed. 
My neighbors have goats too and we are always present at eachothers kiddings. Its nice to have another goat person around whether it be to hold the doe when a kid needs to be pulled or someone to get excited with when you see feet. We have always made snacks over the last few years, we had a pizza one year, nanna wanted the crust. i think it was fruit salad last year patti wanted the grapes and strawberries. Of course these are the long drawn out labors, not the quick ones.
Happy kidding!

beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, I'll grab one of the big black garbage bags we have. Does it matter if I use Karo syrup instead of molassas? Would Raisins be good for Holly and I might just take cereal or something. Also when I go out there my stepdad has some walkie-talkies so I'll be updating them on progress.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have never used karo syrup before but i imagine you can, its sugary for energy and mixed with warm water for warmth and rehydration. Walkie talkies are great, make sure the batteries are well charged. A few raisens at a time are ok. Our goats usually don;t get a lot of treats whenkidding. just enough to make them feel special. 
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a bulb thing that sucks the goo out of noses and mouths and a thermometer in my kidding supplies, I have a weak kid syringe and stomach tube also....sterile surgical scissors, nutra-drench, antibiotic in case I have to go in


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Alrighty. Well then let me edit my list.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

An aspirator? That's the bulb thing. For me when we had puppies it was easier to pull the goop out with my fingers and paper towels. Oh yes and I need to get nutra-drench. And I'll try to get antibiotics, but I might need to go to Yakima for that.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea i used to use one of those but i found it faster and easier to use my fingers and towels, if i have kid that is really yucky i hold them between my knees with their heads towards the ground and gently past their rib cage to get everything moving out.
And i almost forgot don;t forget your camera whether you have your digital right by the door or a throw away in your kidding kit. I try to have both in case im in a hurry and forget the digital. Im hoping to get a birth on video this year though.
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my camera pretty much lives on me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

add a couple towels - it always takes more towels then you think!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a digital camera but it isn't working, that is what I was going to get a birth recorded on but now I can't use that one because it quit working..my father in law has a digital camera and I can use that one....also we have a camcorder/video camera but there is no way for me to get it to the computer....I will try to get a video for everyone though


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I have old towels, and two rolls of Bounty Paper towels.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Paper towels too. You can never have too many towels during kidding season! I bet your SUPER escited to see what Holly has!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

List looks good. I also Have Molasses for the Molasses water after. )I did not see that but it might of been on the list, or from someone else).
Yep, the Nutra Drench, 
LOTS of towels. I went to a thrift store and bought a ton of them, for like $3.00. 
I also have OB LUBE. I always try to lube up before I go in to a do so I do not take a chance on hurting her.

How strong is the Iodine? Were you able to get the Strong Iodine before it was pulled? 
I also have a kid puller, and a stomach tube JUST incase.
I also keep a small bottle of Whiskey. That way if I have to make the Emergency energy drink. (Whiskey, coffee, and Karo Syrup).

OK, Now all you need is THE BABIES!!!!!


----------



## leslie0815 (Dec 4, 2007)

*kidding supplies*

pritchard teats , rasberry leaves what are these and where do I get them.

I don't know if any of mine are preg but I am so excited. I wanna start getting my stuff to keep in my supply room. If anyone has a complete list that works for them let me know so I can print it and start checking things off.

Thanks Leslie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My "kidding supplies"

Iodine for cords
Nutri Drench
Minimum 3 towels for each kid
Feed sacks ( to kneel on and to help keep the bedding dry)
Molasses (I get mine from the feed mill at 12 cents per pound same stuff they use to mix their feed)
Sterilized scissors
Bulb Aspirator(most human baby medic kits have a syringe as well for the Nutri drench)
Dental Floss
Pritchard Teats (tractor supply carries these)
Empty plastic pop bottle for the pritchard teats
2 gallon bucket ready to be filled with warm water
Antibacterial soap (in case a quick scrub is needed)
Numbers for the vet and my boss are already on the barn wall!
Cordless or cell phone
Camera
Pillow for your sore butt!
A gigantic thermos and mug for the coffee needed to keep you going  

Well thats my "kit" never had a need for anything else except more towels!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

the idea of having Molasses instead of karo is because molasses is high in iron, after kidding a doe needs the extra iron because of blood loss.

Sounds like you have a good list! Oh, and be sure to have LOTS of newspaper, you'd be suprised how much you use


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Newspaper? Is paper towels ok, I've got two rolls of Bounty.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I deliver the kids on newspaper instead of straw, makes them cleaner. And I usually end up using about 3 rolls of paper towls and a big stack of newspaper for a goat that is kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Yeah, I deliver the kids on newspaper instead of straw, makes them cleaner


Thats what I use the feed sacks for...instead of burning them I save up a couple to keep the kids clean after delivery, keeps the bedding dry too.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Alrighty then, I'll try and find some feedsacks.


----------

